# Holy moly.. BFP just before starting IVF cycle



## tamina800

I just posted on the Assisted conception forum a week ago saying I was preparing for IVF. I was very late so went in for a blood test this morning. I was impatient to just get my period and start the IVF process already. And Voila.. I'm pregnant. I miscarried last year at 6 weeks. My progesterone was at 6, dropped to 5 and my pregnancy ended.
Although my HCG looks good from the blood test today, my progesterone is 8. 
I'm starting progesterone supplements today and also made an acupuncture appointment for this evening. I hope it works out better this time.

I would love to hear from ladies who are pregnant and are dealing with a low progesterone problem like me. Maybe we could trade tips and information on what we are doing about it.

In the cycles where I did not get pregnant, my progesterone has been as low as 1!

Here's wishing all of us the best!


----------



## skyesmom

miracle baby!!!! keepin my fingers crossed for u!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## star25

Wow, great news, I'm waiting for ivf now, should be in next 3 months, do you mind me asking what your issue was for doing the ivf and how long you were trying for? 
Massive congratulations


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is such great news! Congratulations!!


----------



## tamina800

Thank you everyone. Going in for my second blood test tomorrow.

Star25 - we had been trying since April 2012. I did get pregnant last January, but miscarried at 6 weeks.

Reason for IVF - I turned 35 last year, I had some anovulatory cycles, husband's motility count came back low. We figured we would do IVF rather than wait, as things just seemed to be going downhill, health and age-wise.

I am not celebrating yet. I'm anxious about how my numbers come out tomorrow. I guess I'll smile once I see the heartbeat! Last year's m/c really shook me up.

I'll keep you all posted. Thanks again for all your good wishes.


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Graceyous

Massive congratulations!

Just to let you know that I used progesterone (400mg daily) from when I found out right upto 14 weeks. The only side affect I had was bloating and constipation (!) but having the treatment put my mind at ease that my low progesterone wouldn't be an issue during early pregnancy.

Best of luck and wishing you a happy 9 months (its really 10 though! haha) :flower:


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## lhancock90

Congratulations :)


----------

